# Futurama weight gain story on writing.com



## Brainiac (Jun 21, 2007)

Writing.com has Futurama weight gain story called Fatorama. It is interactive story but so far it has only seven chapters. If you would like to see Futurama character expanding and gaining weight please contribute  Writing.com has lot of other weight gain interactive stories but they seem to unrealistic. Character takes special weight gain drug and gains 100 pounds per day  I like more realistic weight gain, slow and steady. Description about gain should be really accurate, how is belly is expanding and getting heavier. How would gain affect on person living and so on. I don't really have talent to write long chapters and so but I try my best. 

Sorry if I posted this on wrong section, moderators can move it on other section if necessary.


----------



## Da Games Elite (Jun 25, 2007)

I've liked some of the WG, but most of it is just too unrealistic. A Realistic WG story, though, that is interactive would be very interesting.


----------

